# why dont we just take this guy out



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/iraq ... over_x.htm

some things just seem to simple, there must be a catch but i don't see it.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

We don't because the "conscience" of Democracy doesn't allow for it. He is a religious leader ...

In my opinion an important tentacle of Iran into Iraq.

I am ever so slowly coming to the conclusion that this war CANNOT be won by us.

The reason being America (as it currently views its self) CANNOT utilize the methods required to squelch this foe.

In reality it is a task best suited to a Brutal Dictator type (the likes of Saddam Hussein) ... remember my thread "Maybe the Bathist Party wasn't so bad after all?"

Islam has always been willing to advance its cause via the use of Brutal Violence and likewise they have only been repressed via the use of Brutal Violence.

America does not have the stomach for it ...

Osama was correct.

Unless or until something else happnes to ignite Americas fear/rage
.
Or so it seems to me.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

It's actually quite pathetic for me to watch ...

We see how Islam fights and who they kill ... We are well aware we are in battel against a "Theocracy" lead by the Religious Hiarchy.

Hell, we need only look at the name of the country "The Islamic Republic of Iran" in order to identify the enemy.

We throw tantrums over the treatment of captured enemies as we cling to this thing called the "Geneva Convention" ... While our soldiers pick up the beheaded, mutilated remains of thier captured commrades along roadsides.

Democracy CANNOT defeat Islam.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Why don't we take this guy out? Well it just wouldn't be politically correct. Its been said many times on this forum that we will never win this war with the rules we have to follow. So I'm gonna go out and buy a turban tomorrow. Serious, its will be the new fashion craze in about 10 yrs, maybe less.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> America does not have the stomach for it ...


thats correct and thats why liberalism will end up getting a lot of americans in america killed.

the vietnam syndrome :eyeroll: the current liberals in washington are defined by vietnam and they were successful in causing millions of potential allies to be put to death, thats whats going to happen again unless bush holds firm.

lesson learned " America cannot be trusted by its allies"


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I hope the world will realize that it is liberals in this nation that can not be trusted. Liberals are very confusing to me. They treat the enemy with such care, but are some of the most vicious people I have ever met. Vicious as far as character assassins. They will tear a persons reputation to shreds , while at the same time saying things like "if you can't say something nice don't say anything at all". They live by one set of rules for themselves and another for everyone else. This will lead to increased American deaths in Iraq, while at the same time coddling the enemy.

Have you noticed the increased violence in Iraq. It is their increased effort to change the policy in Washington. They know that pressure will get sick, twisted people like John Murtha into positions of influence in Washington. They will win this war in the halls of congress, not in the streets of Iraq.

Do you think that even ten percent of the liberals feel any responsibility for the increased violence in Iraq? I doubt it, it has to be Bush's fault. It will only get worse from this point.

I don't like McCain that much, but he does currently have a good idea. That we increase pressure in the areas where the militias are operating and put them down decisively and quickly.

We say there are no connections with terrorists in Iraq, and some liberals said this about Iran also. Did you notice the president of Iran in the news this morning? He says Osama is in bad shape, and he wants to pick his replacement. Does that sound like he might be slightly connected? No, that couldn't be.

If the democrats are smart they will finish this war. Also, they will leave the second amendment alone. This would leave them with a very good chance at the presidency in two years, but I don't think they are smart enough to leave these things alone. They will try calling things by names that cloak their true intent. Although moderate democrats won in this past election the rabid liberals still control the party. If they are stupid enough to think the way they do they will blow their chance at the next election. They are so arrogant they can't conceive the thought that not all of America agrees with them.

Democrats didn't win the last election stupid republicans lost it. Conservatism is still in relatively good shape. Unfortunately before things improve the liberals must once again show their true agenda. An unarmed socialist nation.

Bob, have you ever wondered about the liberals that argue with us. I mean what did the democrats do to buy their vote. There is a reason why everyone votes the way they do. You and I vote for freedom and liberty, while I believe liberals vote for free money, gay marriage, abortion, etc. The greatest danger we face is if the majority of Americans become to lazy to earn their own living. Then liberals will steal ( in the form of taxes) from the productive to buy votes from the lazy. Of course we both know that's what they do now.

I hope that didn't ramble to much. I had oral surgery yesterday, and the pain killers don't help staying on subject.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Those words from the document of Americas Genesis ... say it all.

There in lies the premise that America has (and the genesis of) our soft under-belly ...

Today that line of thinking has mitigated our ability to vanquish this foe.

That is the reason we CANNOT defeat Islam


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It is amazing that people just can't seem to figure it out. The republicans somehow thought they can win the war in Iraq and they blame the democrats for not wanting to win the war in Iraq when in fact it is up to the Iraqi people to decide who will win the war in Iraq and they are so used to fighting for milleniums that it just isn't going to happen. They sure as heck aren't going to listen to George W and his bs. These countries know how to hate and know how to fight. They don't want peace and until they decide they want peace it doesn't matter how many troops we send them. For these people the military only means fight and the last thing these people need is another reason to fight. They have all the hate that they need. Until we figure it out it just ain't going to happen. It is time to cut back on the military option and start to work on the diplomatic option. So for you war mongers like George W it is time to pass the torch.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

DJRooster ...

How do you propose we "Negotiate" with folks who do not want anything from us ...

They simply want us GONE, DEAD ... INIALATED AS A PEOPLE AND WAY OF LIFE.

I'd be very interested in your thoughts regarding how we might go about that.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Well, it does not involve more killing because these people are used to seeing their families killed and they know that it does not lead to a better way. As long as we keep feeding their passion for mixing religion in their political climate they will continue to want to kill us. They view us as killing them in the name of Islam. Such is the leadership in some segments of Islam. So we need to change the philosophy behind Islamists and they feed on their dead so killing is not the answer.


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

DJ...

"These people" DO think that being killed (in the name of Islam) leads to a better life. Killing Americans, or Shiites, or any other non believer is what life is about....Remember, "Convert or Die," this is their self-proclaimed holy war.

Jeff Given


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

I too would like to know why the administration wont kill Al-Sadr. Afraid of backlash from the Iraqi's? Hardly, look where we are now. Afraid of backlash from the American public? Again, look where we are now. Afraid of tainted views of America from the rest of the world? Again...look where we are now.

This joker should have been dealt with YEARS ago...instead the administration tried to rationalize with irrational people. End result? a 10,000 man army in Baghdad taking over the government, "politically."

Good move administration..... uke:

Jeff Given


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Rooster how would you achieve successful diplomacy with people who want you dead, who don't care if they die killing you? I think they want us dead enough to follow us home. They have already struck here once. They may not get you next time, but they will get Americans. It's easy to promote diplomacy living here in North Dakota, where you are relatively safe. We are not in immediate danger, but we will still be very uncomfortable with New York in flames ----- again. It would be great if you were right, but I think your thoughts are simply wishful thinking, or extreme partisanship. 
Iraq was not Viet Nam, but with a cut and run the democrats could turn it into that. The shameful thing is those who died will have died for nothing, and in 10 or 20 years we will have to return or suffer the type of terrorism Israel suffers now.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I think the democratic cut and run is the most overused political jargon coming out a republicans mouth. Sorry it is an over exageration. Enough of that Bushism. Let's get on with business. When is a military withdrawal no longer cut and run?? Do only the republicans know what defines the moment??


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Leaving in victory is a withdrawal. Leaving, and leaving behind to suffer death those who have supported us is cut and run. When we leave, whether we leave as cowards, or leave because we feel no commitment to our supporters, or leave because we just don't care it is cut and run. When we value money over the security of our nation it is cut and run. Some liberals I know are the most vicious people I know. I can only conclude that the democrats don't like war because it takes away money they use to buy votes.

Tell me when does a liberal think it is worthwhile engaging people with the military. We went to Somalia, to Bosnia, and I see advertisements, backed by liberals, on Television now that we must go to Dar-Fur now. Why is it ok for out Soldiers to die in the Sudan fighting people who are not bothering us, but it is wrong to fight Islamic terrorists?


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

DJRooster

Quick Question for you and it's pretty simple ...

If those 19 Terrorists back on 9-11-2001 had access to Nuclear Weapons instead of just Jet Airplanes, Do you think they would have used the Nukes on New York City and Washington DC insead of the planes???


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

DecoyDummy said:


> DJRooster
> 
> Quick Question for you and it's pretty simple ...
> 
> If those 19 Terrorists back on 9-11-2001 had access to Nuclear Weapons instead of just Jet Airplanes, Do you think they would have used the Nukes on New York City and Washington DC insead of the planes???


We'll find out soon enough; it's not *IF* it's *WHEN *!


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

I agree 100% with you on that ...

And it will take that event in order to galvanize America in a way to make it possible to vanquish this foe.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Dictionary definition of

CALIPH ... successor of Muhammad as temporal and spiritual head of Islam.

CALIPHITE ... the office or dominion of a CALIPH

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

The goal of Islam is to set up a CALIPHITE in Mesopotamia (Iraq) ...

It would control (first) all of the Middle East and spread its control over the Continets from Portugal to Indonesia.

In the vision of Islam I believe they would be happy to see the American Continents sunk in the oceans "literally" if it were possible.

The time for us to leave Iraq is at a point in time when there is no longer a threat of that power grab taking hold.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

At some point, if we want to preserve our liberty, we will have to take drastic measures to remove this imminate threat. :strapped: Running away from the threat only prolongs the threat, NOTHING is gained from cutting and running, it is *TOTALLY DISRESPECTFUL *to those brave men and women they gave their lives to get as far as we did and turn and run to give up the ground we gained with their blood of liberty is just *TOTALLY DISRESPECTFUL *!


----------

